# Teoria de Milankovitch



## Joca Sousa (11 Nov 2007 às 10:51)

Olá comunidade,

Sou novo neste site, mas gosto imenso dos tópicos aqui publicados.

Sou da área da meteorologia (Observação), mas tenho algumas lacunas em temas importantes na parte da climatologia.

Como tenho um trabalho para fazer sobre a Teoria de Milankovitch, gostaria de perguntar se me aconselham algum sítio específico onde poderei consultar informação sobre este tema (em português), ou se algum de voces já tem informação compilada que possa facultar.

Desde já fica o meu agradecimento, a quem criou esta comunidade e também a quem possa ajudar os outros.

Obg coop
Joca Sousa


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2007 às 11:28)

Pois é. A teoria do milankovitch é muito conhecida e existe na net muita tralha sobre o assunto. Se ainda não viste estes:


O earthobservatory da nasa:
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Study/Paleoclimatology/

O paleoclimatology do noaa:
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/paleo/milankovitch.html


Tudo o resto que tenha mais alguma profundidade "needs subscription" (varias e-libraries os tem) porque de borla só o ar que respiramos, é mesmo assim...


Quanto ao português meu amigo vais ter que dar ao pedal porque não vais encontrar nada.


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2007 às 12:10)

Olá Joca Sousa, bem vindo ao Forum.

De facto em inglês há imensa coisa sobre os ciclos de Milankovitch, por exemplo a entrada da Wikipedia é bastante completa e com muitas referências externas no final da página.

Em português não há grande coisa, mas ainda assim alguma, embora muito resumida. Usa as pesquisas do Google português com as opções "páginas escritas em Português" ou "Páginas de Portugal" activadas, pode ser que encontres alguma coisa que te seja útil. Podes fazer o mesmo como Google do Brasil, forçando-o a mostrar resultados do Brasil


----------



## Joca Sousa (12 Nov 2007 às 09:49)

Ok,

Já tinha pensado nisso, mas estava na esperança que alguém do fórum já tivesse material de pesquisa deste tema compilado, que pudesse facultar, para assim tornar mais fácil e rápida a compreensão.

Qq das maneiras, obg coop.
Joca Sousa





Vince disse:


> Olá Joca Sousa, bem vindo ao Forum.
> 
> De facto em inglês há imensa coisa sobre os ciclos de Milankovitch, por exemplo a entrada da Wikipedia é bastante completa e com muitas referências externas no final da página.


----------

